# Love lemonade, hate mead, will I like skeeter pee?



## abefroman (Nov 17, 2010)

Love lemonade, hate mead, will I like skeeter pee?


----------



## Arne (Nov 17, 2010)

As long as you make it with sugar and not honey, you will probably love skeeter pee. Most have found they should start another batch right away as the skeeter pee vanishes almost magically. I know I have a hard time keeping the stuff around, which reminds me, I think it is time to start a new batch. Arne.


----------

